# euthyroid but losing weight



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi again. I'm on 137mcg of synthroid and labs, 1-wk. post TT, indicate that I am euthyroid, which I guess means "normal". Calcium is normal, too. Since my surgery, I haven't had much of an appetite and have actually lost weight. Granted, it's only been a little over a week, so I don't if this will be my new norm. I'm pretty tired, too. I should say, I tire rather easily. I'm happy to lose weight---I NEED to lose weight! It just isn't what I was expecting. My tsh was always within normal range, but I wonder if it didn't fluctuate between labs---so sometimes maybe I was hypo and now I'm more on an even keel. BTW, there was no cancer found within or around my thyroid goiter. Has anyone experienced appetite loss after TT?
Sorry, another question: I'm sleeping with my head propped up a little because I start coughing in the night and feel like I can't get enough breath. Is this usual? There's still swelling in my throat and my voice is weak and hoarse. Doc says lungs are clear. Had the drain removed 2 days ago. ?? Thank you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

First, I don't think anyone can call themselves euthyroid only one week after surgery...your hormones are still totally in flux! So give yourself some time. The appetite issue is probably the reason.

I got a little cough-y at night and also felt better propped up. I do think thats normal. Did they give you that breathing thingiemabob (technical, I know...) so you make sure you are breathing deeply and really working your lungs?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree that it is too early to know about being euthyroid. Your body is still going through a lot of change. Patience is really the key...a lesson that I did not learn easily. Best to you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

grammazanne said:


> Hi again. I'm on 137mcg of synthroid and labs, 1-wk. post TT, indicate that I am euthyroid, which I guess means "normal". Calcium is normal, too. Since my surgery, I haven't had much of an appetite and have actually lost weight. Granted, it's only been a little over a week, so I don't if this will be my new norm. I'm pretty tired, too. I should say, I tire rather easily. I'm happy to lose weight---I NEED to lose weight! It just isn't what I was expecting. My tsh was always within normal range, but I wonder if it didn't fluctuate between labs---so sometimes maybe I was hypo and now I'm more on an even keel. BTW, there was no cancer found within or around my thyroid goiter. Has anyone experienced appetite loss after TT?
> Sorry, another question: I'm sleeping with my head propped up a little because I start coughing in the night and feel like I can't get enough breath. Is this usual? There's still swelling in my throat and my voice is weak and hoarse. Doc says lungs are clear. Had the drain removed 2 days ago. ?? Thank you!


If you have your labs post them along with ranges.

I agree, 1 week is not euthyroid, your body is still readjusting.


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought it was too early to make that determination, too. It was my surgeon who ran the labs, not my endo. If I were to guess, based on how I'm feeling---losing weight and higher pulse rate, I'd probably say I'm hyperthyroid. How soon do you think I should have labs done again? This time I'll go back to my endo. Thank you!


----------



## kadalikay (Aug 16, 2012)

I lost 8 lbs in the two weeks after my TT. I chalked it up to stress and not being very hungry. I gained half of that back before starting LID and then lost 7 lbs over the course of the LID diet. I am 2 weeks post RAI and have gained 4 lbs back. I definitely felt pretty good after my TT, but I did have symptoms of calcium fluctuations and rapid heartbeat on and off for about a month post surgery. I have had my blood work done 3 times now since August and my numbers are pretty good, but still changing, even though my dosage hasn't changed ( I know my weight fluctuations have a little bit to do with this ). I think your weight loss is completely normal....It has been 3 months for me and I feel great. I do have to go for a CT scan because my RAI WBS showed some uptake in one of my lungs. So the testing continues....prayers to you and your continued recovery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You may still be dumping a bit. I had hot flashes for about five days. I would get labs again in six weeks.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Weight loss after major surgery is pretty common and so is tiredness. It can take a while to get all of the anesthesia out of your system and it can also kill your appetite and cause nausea. Give your body a chance to recover and for your system to calm down after the thyroid dumping that probably occurred during surgery. Good luck!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

When I had my TT, one of the nurses told me that I would feel great for a week to ten days after the surgery and I did - felt better than I had in years. She said same thing for her as her thyroid dumped plenty of T4 during surgery and until that is depleted you feel pretty well. Once it is gone, your body is depending on the T4 medication only and that usually takes 4-6 weeks to optimize and even then you would only be in range if you were on the right dose to start out. You should have labs 4-6 weeks after surgery to see where you're at but your endo will know that and monitor it for you. Hopefully, you have a good endo that you trust. I am six months post TT and still working towards optimization. I am hoping one more increase will get me there. *fingers crossed*

I've lost 15 pounds since surgery when most gain from being hypo for a while. I attribute it to having so much stomach pain and nausea that I am not eating much. Had stomach issues prior though so have to wait and see where I'm at once I am optimized and everything has calmed down a bit. I don't know if my gut isn't liking the synthroid or if it is just my labs not being in the right place yet. Hope to have some answers soon.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a goiter as well. No cancer. TSH was always within the labs normal range but had been creeping up and was over 4 at the time of surgery. I went through exactly what you are describing after surgery. I had no appetite the week after surgery. I was nauseous and extremely tired. I lost about 5 lbs. that week. I developed a cough which I actually still have but that is not uncommon for me. When I get a cough it lasts for months. Part of it may be due to allergies. I was started on 100 mcg. of synthroid. I started feeling a lot better the 2nd week. I had my labs taken at 2 weeks post surgery just to make sure I was moving in the right direction. I will have them taken again in December and dose adjusted if need be.

Ann


----------

